# Widget to toggle LTE



## brenucj (Nov 23, 2011)

I know people have been looking for this for the Thunderbolt and Rezound. This works on my Thunderbolt. I use an app called EasyProfiles Pro,and after a little research, found out you can build a toggle widget with this if you want.

There is a two week trial version available in the Market.

Once in the app, press menu/options/Support for Rooted Devices
Enable System Bonding and Preferred Network Mode

Add two profiles
Name the first LTEOn, tap on the Wireless tab, scroll down to Preferred Network Mode, tap on the icon on the left to turn it on, then tap on the icon on the right and select CDMA_AND_LTE_EVDO.
Name the second LTEOff, tap on the Wireless tab, scroll down to Preferred Network Mode, tap on the icon on the left to turn it on, the tap on the icon on the right and select CDMA.

Now use Personalize to add your easy profiles widget to your home screen.

Hope this helps

I also use this app to turn off wifi when I leave home which conserves the battery.


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt (Jun 30, 2011)

Option is there in powerwidget options for most aosp roms that I know of

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

